# Difference between level 3 & 4.



## daniel (Nov 17, 2007)

Can anyone inform me on how to tell the physicians how to document, let's say a medicare patient for 3 chronic conditions. Like DM 2, lipids, asthma. And if these are document correctly do they qualify for a level 4 or 3.

Thank You
Daniel


----------



## Jagadish (Nov 19, 2007)

Documentation of three chronic conditions qualify for Extended HPI. But again you need sufficient ROS, PFSH; PE and MDM for the level of service. Just documenting 3 chronic conditions will just not alter the level.


----------

